# Vice golf balls -  experience to date



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2015)

I took the plunge a while ago & bought 60 Vice Pro balls at Â£1.79 a ball. They compared very favourably with the Bridgestone B330s I'd  been using,  good distance,  same amount of spin & nice off the putter. Thought I'd give their cheapest  offering,  the Vice Drive,  which sell for Â£0.79 each if you buy 60,  a go. I tried them & can't  detect  any difference from the Vice Pro.  They're  a two piece ball  with a Surlyn cover and they stay white and wear well.  I think the truth is that,  for my 90 mph swingspeed,  they're as good as anything.  At less than the price of lake balls I can have my own Maninblack  logo imprinted on them.  I'm thinking of posting a notice in the club house offering a reward for the return of any I've lost,  there are a few out there on the course already! 

I would recommend these balls to anyone with a moderate swingspeed .  Once you've registered with Vice you'll receive post free offers,  which reduces the cost even further. 

www.vicegolf.com

P. 'S.  I don't work for Vice golf,  I'm just a happy customer.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheers for that - I've been thinking of ordering some for a while now, that'll probably convince me


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 24, 2015)

I found a Vice ball a few years ago.. Used it for a round or so.. Quite impressed with it. Compared favourably with the Pro V1 I had been using before it..


----------



## turkish (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I might try their trial package as they've got 4 x 3 balls sleevs of different types to try


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2015)

turkish said:



			I think I might try their trial package as they've got 4 x 3 balls sleevs of different types to try
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to see if you found much difference between the different types.


----------



## m9wst (Aug 24, 2015)

Interested in these myself too. Any chance you have any Pros left MiB? If so, fancy flogging me a sleeve? \\

60 is tempting, Â£112ish delivered is a great price and should last a while...just a lot of money for a gamble.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2015)

Found a Vice Pro this week and used it today and absolutely loved it. Felt great off the putter, spinny around the greens, might have to invest in a dozen!


----------



## Scazza (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this 'brand' to my attention. Like the look of the caps and the feedback you've given on the balls has me interested in picking some up!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2015)

m9wst said:



			Interested in these myself too. Any chance you have any Pros left MiB? If so, fancy flogging me a sleeve? \\

60 is tempting, Â£112ish delivered is a great price and should last a while...just a lot of money for a gamble.
		
Click to expand...

Mine are all printed with my avatar,  which you might not  like!  Just buy a dozen,  they're a bit more expensive that way.  Alternatively,  send me Â£6.50 &  I'll send you three.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 24, 2015)

Ive got a dozen somewhere that I don't want if anyone interested.

I'll dig them out and figure out a price.


----------



## fripnchips (Aug 24, 2015)

nickjdavis said:



			Ive got a dozen somewhere that I don't want if anyone interested.

I'll dig them out and figure out a price.
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested in these if no one else has called them already.. Been wanting to try them for ages


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 24, 2015)

I've just ordered 60 myself to give em a go. Thanks  for the heads up.


----------



## Vice (Aug 24, 2015)

may have to give these a go ... 



nickjdavis said:



			Ive got a dozen somewhere that I don't want if anyone interested.

I'll dig them out and figure out a price.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## m9wst (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks to Bill i gave the Pro model a go this weekend.

A very subjective review but I like them - I've been using a Srixon Z star for most of the year so can only really compare it to those. 

Distance wise i don't think theres any noticeable difference (shall compare spin rates and distances next time i use gc2) 
Feels good off the woods and irons, and ok off the wedges and putter. Spin wise, based on what i saw this weekend i don't think it checks up as much as a z star, however our greens were top dressed on thursday so they were still a little sandy - could have had an effect. 
Does sound/feel a little clicky off the putter but i putted well in general this weekend so that doesn't bother me. 

The main things for me were that it was predictable, so judging pitches and putts was a little easier. And Durability, used one saturday for 26 holes and it no cuts, it looked a little grubby but that was it. Same today, used one for 17 holes and same again - no cuts, would have used it again if i hadn't lost it. 

I think i'll compare next time i use a LM for more in depth comparisons. Price wise the Vice balls work out at Â£110 ish for 5 dozen, srixons will be more like Â£135.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 6, 2015)

Have also been using them for a few rounds. 

Got it em as a present and I like em. Also like that their still relatively new. 

At my level I was sure I could use any ball and not tell a difference. But they seem to fly a little higher so stop quicker. Seem soft of the putter too which had. E leaving them shirt quite often to start. But I'll be ordering more when this all get lost.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 6, 2015)

Another convert!  I just hope it lasts,  I heard that the manufacturers are being sued by Titleist. Better get a stock  in.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just ordered the Sample Package for Â£16.99, so will get to try all 4 varieties of ball. Really liked the Vice Pro I used recently, so looking forward to giving them a good go when they arrive!


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 6, 2015)

I've been using the vice drive the last couple of days.  It's fine.  And cheaper than most others too so all good here so far.  Think I'll design a logo next time rather than just printing my name on one side and my club on the other.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 6, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Another convert!  I just hope it lasts,  I heard that the manufacturers are being sued by Titleist. Better get a stock  in.
		
Click to expand...

The lawsuit was filed in april this year. I'd guess by the fact that Vice is still selling the balls in question (Vice Pro) that they are confident to win the lawsuit. Wouldn't make too much sense to keep selling balls when everything every additional ball sold does is increase the compensation you have to pay another party...
Let's hope I'm right... 


I have been playing the Vice Drive for a couple of month now and really like them. Just got one of their trial boxes, too, and will try out if there's any noticeable difference between the various balls for me.

I am a bit disappointed that their gloves seem to be sold out all the time, heard good things about them, too, and would like to try them out.


----------



## el marko (Sep 6, 2015)

What's everyone's opinion on having their own logo printed? I'm a designer and so have my own logo for my cv and such. Do people think this is massively pretentious and showy off?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

el marko said:



			What's everyone's opinion on having their own logo printed? I'm a designer and so have my own logo for my cv and such. Do people think this is massively pretentious and showy off?
		
Click to expand...

Not all, saves time marking them anyway, go for it!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 7, 2015)

el marko said:



			What's everyone's opinion on having their own logo printed? I'm a designer and so have my own logo for my cv and such. Do people think this is massively pretentious and showy off?
		
Click to expand...

I have my avatar on mine.  I'm hoping people hand them in when  they find them!


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 7, 2015)

My girlfriend is a designer so I got a sketch of my face printed on mine. Biggest advantage is I can smack myself in the face with a golf club whenever I'm playing bad...


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 7, 2015)

Quite like the look of the caps as well, but I am not good enough to pull one of those bad boys off yet!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2015)

My Selected Box arrived yesterday, heading down to the range tonight so will be giving them all a go on the putting green and seeing how they roll and feel. Impressed so far, great presentation on the box and the Pro and Pro Plus feel really soft. The Drive feels very similar to a Srixon Distance. Looking forward to giving them a go on the course!


----------



## drew83 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			My Selected Box arrived yesterday, heading down to the range tonight so will be giving them all a go on the putting green and seeing how they roll and feel. Impressed so far, great presentation on the box and the Pro and Pro Plus feel really soft. The Drive feels very similar to a Srixon Distance. Looking forward to giving them a go on the course!
		
Click to expand...

be interested to hear how the "drive" perfrom compared to the srixon distance.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2015)

Gave the Drive a good test yesterday, and not a fan TBH. Felt like a cheapish Distance ball, similar to the Srixon Distance. Didn't really like the feel off the putter face, and didn't stop much at all on the greens. Hopefully get chance to get back out on the course soon and give the others a go. So far though, I loved the Pro, and wasn't impressed at all with the Drive, and wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## drew83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Gave the Drive a good test yesterday, and not a fan TBH. Felt like a cheapish Distance ball, similar to the Srixon Distance. Didn't really like the feel off the putter face, and didn't stop much at all on the greens. Hopefully get chance to get back out on the course soon and give the others a go. So far though, I loved the Pro, and wasn't impressed at all with the Drive, and wouldn't buy them again.
		
Click to expand...

Is it "if you like the srixon distance give this a go" verdict or just a "steer clear"?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah definitely more of a "if you like the Srixon Distance" give it a go camp. Personally, I don't like the Srixon Distance, so was never going to be for me. Give it a go though, you might like it.


----------



## drew83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah definitely more of a "if you like the Srixon Distance" give it a go camp. Personally, I don't like the Srixon Distance, so was never going to be for me. Give it a go though, you might like it.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers Dan


----------



## jamielaing (Sep 15, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Gave the Drive a good test yesterday, and not a fan TBH. Felt like a cheapish Distance ball, similar to the Srixon Distance. Didn't really like the feel off the putter face, and didn't stop much at all on the greens. Hopefully get chance to get back out on the course soon and give the others a go. So far though, I loved the Pro, and wasn't impressed at all with the Drive, and wouldn't buy them again.
		
Click to expand...

Any thoughts on the pro+ and the tour?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 15, 2015)

Not tried either yet, not had chance. Once I get around to giving them a proper test I'll post up my thoughts


----------



## jamielaing (Sep 15, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Not tried either yet, not had chance. Once I get around to giving them a proper test I'll post up my thoughts 

Click to expand...

Perfect. Thanks


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2015)

Got my delivery of 5 dozen today and went for a quick 9 this evening. First impressions of the Vice Pro are very impressive. Long off the tee, as long as a Pro-V1 anyway, and spin like mad in to greens. Importantly they feel soft off the putter. 
A sound investment and at c.Â£22 a dozen I think I will be sticking with them. Durability also very, very good. After 38 blows, a quick wipe and it could pass for new. 

Great value for money.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tried the Tour for 2 rounds this weekend and absolutely love them. Great feel of the putter, spinny, good feedback off the irons and good distance with the driver. Feels like a softer version of an AD333 Tour for me. Very durable too. I used two balls for at least 10 holes each and not a mark on them. Think I'll have to invest in a few dozen once I've worked my way through my Chrome Soft's and rest of my Vice balls.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2015)

I ordered a batch if the Pro Plus balls on Tuesday and they arrived today - great service! I tried chipping and putting with them and they feel very much like a Pro v1


----------



## Hendy (Nov 5, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			My girlfriend is a designer so I got a sketch of my face printed on mine. Biggest advantage is I can smack myself in the face with a golf club whenever I'm playing bad...
		
Click to expand...

Great idea could get my boss on mine. Hate the c@@t. Sometimes I pictures his head at the back of the ball on the first. Always guarantees me a extra ten yards. Guess I should thank him really.

But seriously Don't know if I risk buying these I play Z star xv's which I got fitted for. And you need to buy 60 really I feel to make it worth while as 12 for 30ish quid not much more I buy the Z stars for.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 22, 2015)

Curiosity finally got the better of me. Ordered the tester pack on Friday, delivered today. Will have to wait until the weekend to try them though.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 22, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Curiosity finally got the better of me. Ordered the tester pack on Friday, delivered today. Will have to wait until the weekend to try them though.
		
Click to expand...

You won't regret it.  I've been using the Vice Drive,  at 79p each during the winter &  it's absolutely fine,  no noticeable difference from the Pro V1 / B330.


----------



## jamielaing (Dec 22, 2015)

Hendy said:



			Great idea could get my boss on mine. Hate the c@@t. Sometimes I pictures his head at the back of the ball on the first. Always guarantees me a extra ten yards. Guess I should thank him really.

But seriously Don't know if I risk buying these I play Z star xv's which I got fitted for. And you need to buy 60 really I feel to make it worth while as 12 for 30ish quid not much more I buy the Z stars for.
		
Click to expand...

Just buy a box (or a tester pack) to try them. 30 quid to find out then you can bulk buy if you like them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 22, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			Just buy a box (or a tester pack) to try them. 30 quid to find out then you can bulk buy if you like them.
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 for the tester box now, including shipping...


----------



## woody69 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've purchased the tester pack. Interested to see what they are like.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've done the same, wanting to find a replacement for the Bridgestone. 
Also ordered 3 gloves.


----------



## Dando (Dec 22, 2015)

just ordered a tester pack too.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 22, 2015)

QUOTE=3565;1426175]I've done the same, wanting to find a replacement for the Bridgestone. 
Also ordered 3 gloves.[/QUOTE]

I'm a convert to the Callaway Chrome Soft. It's a great ball.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2015)

I've used their top of the range ball for some weeks now and they are every bit as goot as a Pro v or any other premium ball and I'd say more durable too! As someone who's played the wrong ball too many times its a bonus playing a ball that not so many use!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2015)

I have been using the Pro throughout the summer and find it superb, as Chris says, every bit as good as a ProV or Z-Star. Got some of the Tour balls for softer winter conditions having used Srixon TriSpeed previously and they are actually better, in my opinion. 
Overall very impressed with Vice, the printing service was also very quick and of very high quality.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.vicegolf.com/repo/docs/Golf_Labs_Driver-HalfWedge-testing_web.pdf


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 23, 2015)

Ordered the selection pack just now for Â£16.99! Couldn't refuse at that price!!


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2015)

ordered mine yesterday at about 11am and they are currently at Stansted airport so they don't mess about with shipping them!


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2015)

well my box arrived at 7.45 this morning. great service considering they weren't due to turn up until Tuesday! 
first in hand impressions of the ball and they will get lost at Walton Heath nest week.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 24, 2015)

My order has just turned up this minute, impressed with the service since it came from across the water.
The gloves are very nice and soft leather that comes in a resealable plastic pouch that will keep them dry in your bag on days like today.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 30, 2015)

Had a chance to play around with these fro a couple of rounds now. Once at my home course and once at The Oxfordshire which may not have been the best test....

The Drive - horrible. Actually flies well off the driver, but absolutely awful with irons, like slapping a stone, no feel what so ever for me. Similar to Titleist Velocity/ Srixon Distance. Used it for two holes and won't be using it again.

The Tour - like this one a lot. Drove it pretty well into the wind at the Oxfordshire the other day. Flies really well off the driver and a nice feel with the irons and the putter. Similar to NXT Tour/ Wilson DX3

The Pro - like this one too. Drives well and lovely feel with the irons, although I didn't feel that I hit it as well as a proV. That may be down to me not playing too well on the day. Need to play with it some more. Similar to ProV/ Z-Star


----------



## 3565 (Dec 30, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Had a chance to play around with these fro a couple of rounds now. Once at my home course and once at The Oxfordshire which may not have been the best test....

The Drive - horrible. Actually flies well off the driver, but absolutely awful with irons, like slapping a stone, no feel what so ever for me. Similar to Titleist Velocity/ Srixon Distance. Used it for two holes and won't be using it again.

*The Tour - like this one a lot.* Drove it pretty well into the wind at the Oxfordshire the other day. Flies really well off the driver and a nice feel with the irons and the putter. Similar to NXT Tour/ Wilson DX3

The Pro - like this one too. Drives well and lovely feel with the irons, although I didn't feel that I hit it as well as a proV. That may be down to me not playing too well on the day. Need to play with it some more. Similar to ProV/ Z-Star
		
Click to expand...

i do concur captain. 
Tried this against the AD333 Tour the other day. So very much similar in construction with both. 
Whist bouncing the balls on the club face I found not much difference between the 2. I did find with the driver the 333 tour was a nicer feel a little softer off the face. I also think the 333 tour is better through the air then the Vice tour which I think might be due to the fact that I found the 333 does spin more then the Vice. I hit 2 wedge shots both had same flight and landed similar distance and whilst the Vice stopped right next to the pitch mark the 333 tour spun back 20ft. 

As for distances they were comparable to each other tho I think the Vice will go that little extra due to more spin factor IMO on the 333, I'd have to get on a launch monitor for data. 

All in all, I think the Vice tour is a great ball and I actually preferred it with my irons then the 333. Ideally I'd like the 2 balls to merge together for me. I've not tried the Pro or Pro+ yet, but for golf during the winter months the Vice Tour will be for me.


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting feedback! Mine arrived today, so will be giving them a whirl this weekend!


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 31, 2015)

I too have ordered the Selected Pack....Also going to give their gloves a go too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone used the Vice gloves? If so, how do they compare to the Titleist Players?


----------



## 3565 (Dec 31, 2015)

[
	


QUOTE=Dan2501;1430073]Anyone used the Vice gloves? If so, how do they compare to the Titleist Players?[/QUOTE]

I bought 3 gloves, not tried them as yet. But feels very nice, softer then the Bridgestone Cabretta that I use, I've not tried the Players glove but I know that they are good. This is a small, if anything I'd like the fitting to be a little tighter on my hand as it would stretch, but overall I think it's a quality glove. Wear wise, don't know and won't for some while as I don't like using new gloves during winter period.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2016)

Played with the Pro ball today and very impressed. Driving and 3 wood off the tee seemed to be comparable with Pro V ( on away course so need to compare at home )  Irons seemed to be same distance but was playing off a mat. Very responsive around the green and came off the putter face nicely.


----------



## WWG (Jan 8, 2016)

3565 said:



View attachment 18022
[
	View attachment 18023


QUOTE=Dan2501;1430073]Anyone used the Vice gloves? If so, how do they compare to the Titleist Players?
		
Click to expand...

I bought 3 gloves, not tried them as yet. But feels very nice, softer then the Bridgestone Cabretta that I use, I've not tried the Players glove but I know that they are good. This is a small, if anything I'd like the fitting to be a little tighter on my hand as it would stretch, but overall I think it's a quality glove. Wear wise, don't know and won't for some while as I don't like using new gloves during winter period.[/QUOTE]

I have short fat hands. I buy a small, and whilst it around the hand, I still have an inch of fabric at the end of each finger. Any ideas ?


----------



## WWG (Jan 8, 2016)

I am new at this game, so all I wanted was a ball that would go as far as possible, feel good off of the club and would NOT spin. Did some research and bought Nike PD soft balls. I think they are brilliant, but apparently if you have a fast swing speed they are the wrong ball. Different strokes for different folks I suppose. If I ever get any good I will give Vice balls a bash


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 8, 2016)

Very interested in these balls, anyone play a chrome soft and tried these


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 16, 2016)

Does anybody know a ball that feels similar to the Vice Tour on/around the green and is available in yellow or any other color (other than white)?

I'm playing the Tour and would like to get some practice balls that feel similar for short game and putting practice, and having them in a bright color would make it so much easier to distinguish them from the range balls at my club.

Thanks!


----------



## 3565 (Jan 16, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Does anybody know a ball that feels similar to the Vice Tour on/around the green and is available in yellow or any other color (other than white)?

I'm playing the Tour and would like to get some practice balls that feel similar for short game and putting practice, and having them in a bright color would make it so much easier to distinguish them from the range balls at my club.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if the AD333 tour comes in yellow? It's similar to the Vice Tour but I find the 333 spins more then the Vice tour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

Used to get the Ad333 in both yellow and orange


----------



## 3565 (Jan 16, 2016)

But they are the 2 piece ball, where as both the 333 and Vice Tours are 3 piece balls, that's why I'm not sure if they do a yellow in the 3 piece


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks! AD333 is definitely available in yellow. 

@3565: how big is the difference in spin, ranked from 1 - "barely noticeable" to 5 - "AD spins back where Vice Tour releases"?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

3565 said:



			But they are the 2 piece ball, where as both the 333 and Vice Tours are 3 piece balls, that's why I'm not sure if they do a yellow in the 3 piece
		
Click to expand...

They do the Zstar and 333tour  in Yellow


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They do the Zstar and 333tour  in Yellow
		
Click to expand...

Do you know where to get the 333tour in yellow? I can only find the 333 (non-tour).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Do you know where to get the 333tour in yellow? I can only find the 333 (non-tour).
		
Click to expand...

No idea I'm afraid - only seen them in pro shops. Only ones can see online are the Ad333 and Z Star in yellow


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 16, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Do you know where to get the 333tour in yellow? I can only find the 333 (non-tour).
		
Click to expand...

According to Srixons website the Tour only comes in Pure White.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			According to Srixons website the Tour only comes in Pure White.
		
Click to expand...

But LP has seen them in pro shops so they must be out there, maybe the pro's sit with a yellow highlight pen and colour them in &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			According to Srixons website the Tour only comes in Pure White.
		
Click to expand...

Ah it appears they are called AD333 "Tour Yellow" -


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			But LP has seen them in pro shops so they must be out there, maybe the pro's sit with a yellow highlight pen and colour them in &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

What does a post like achieve bar being a childish dig ? After all the complaining you have made about my posting style on here ?


----------



## 3565 (Jan 16, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Thanks! AD333 is definitely available in yellow. 

@3565: how big is the difference in spin, ranked from 1 - "barely noticeable" to 5 - "AD spins back where Vice Tour releases"?
		
Click to expand...

go to page 6 post number 54 where I posted a review between the 2 and Look at the wedge part of the review.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does a post like achieve bar being a childish dig ? After all the complaining you have made about my posting style on here ?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, complaining, who to? 

I thought it was a light hearted bit of banter not a dig, take a chill pill..


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 16, 2016)

3565 said:



			go to page 6 post number 54 where I posted a review between the 2 and Look at the wedge part of the review.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Great! Thanks a lot.


Also, good looking out regarding the different models of AD333. When I did a google search and got some results for the exact term "AD333 Tour Yellow", I actually thought I had found the yellow version of the AD333 Tour, not the "Tour Yellow" version of the AD333... 


So, I guess the "normal" AD333, being a 2-piece ball, isn't as similar to the Vice Tour as the AD333 Tour? If that's right, I'm probably still looking for a yellow ball that's similar to the Vice Tour...


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 16, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			If that's right, I'm probably still looking for a yellow ball that's similar to the Vice Tour...
		
Click to expand...

NXT Tour S? Available in Yellow and, for me, better than the AD333 Tour


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			NXT Tour S? Available in Yellow and, for me, better than the AD333 Tour
		
Click to expand...


Indeed
Or
Callaway hex chrome,  or hex chrome +
Both available in yellow,  at only Â£12.50 per dozen at golf depot


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 16, 2016)

moogie said:



			Indeed
Or
Callaway hex chrome,  or hex chrome +
Both available in yellow,  at only Â£12.50 per dozen at golf depot
		
Click to expand...

But they're 2014 versions. With the leaps made in ball technology they'll be at least 20 yards shorter than last year's!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 17, 2016)

3565 said:



			Not sure if the AD333 tour comes in yellow? It's similar to the Vice Tour but I find the 333 spins more then the Vice tour.
		
Click to expand...


That'll probably be because the AD 333 Tour directly compares more closely to the Vice Pro than the Vice Tour because of the urethane cover. 

Vice Tour would be more directly comparable to the NXT Tour or the old Srixon Trispeed.  

NXT could be best bet if you want a similar ball in yellow that's easy to source.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the other suggestions. NXT Tour doesn't come in yellow, only the NXT Tour S, which is noticeably softer. I'll have a look at the Callaways.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on 60 of the new Vice Pro Plus 4-piece balls, even had a cheeky bit of text added :thup:


----------



## Dando (May 2, 2016)

The pro plus are a good ball. I find I was hitting them further with a better flight than my usual zstars.
will need to place an order for some more soon


----------



## Mitchell89 (May 2, 2016)

Just received my second round of these. They even sent 6 boxes even though I missed the deadline of that promotion by a few weeks. 

This time I went for the pro. Last time I went for the pro shooter which I thought were cool but I got a few odd looks and eye rolls when playing partners I was unfamiliar with saw the big gun on it.


----------



## Snelly (May 2, 2016)

I just bought two boxes of shooters too.  Will post my thoughts when I have played with them.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

I thought they were Tom Kite to be honest.

For me chrome soft are a much better ball.


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2016)

My Pro Shooter balls arrived today.  If they are as excellent as the packaging then they will not disappoint.  Very impressed with the brand experience so far. 

Fingers crossed that they play well as it will mean I become a long term customer for Vice.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2016)

I finally got round to trying one of my sample Pro Plus balls at the weekend. I'm sorry to say that I didn't like it at all. Have been patiently waiting for better weather, tee'd up on the first and caned it down the middle like a monster, was in fact very good off the driver. Unfortunately, it didn't fair so well for me off the irons or the putter, felt way too soft and didn't go anywhere near the distance I get from other three piece balls. Irons were a club short at least, and putts were markedly shorter, i.e. I had to hit it a lot harder, which made it a bit scary to play. I gave up after two holes and went back to the Bridgestone I had been playing previously. On Tuesday, I decided to give it another try, if only to be fair, but experienced the same issue, fires well off of my driver, but lousy off of my iron strikes. this time I went back to a ProVx which was as good off the driver, and way better off my irons.

Of course, I'll be the first to admit that it may all be down to me, fine with that, but I'll be sticking to balls that I know I can get on with.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2016)

Snelly said:



			My Pro Shooter balls arrived today.  If they are as excellent as the packaging then they will not disappoint.  Very impressed with the brand experience so far. 

Fingers crossed that they play well as it will mean I become a long term customer for Vice.
		
Click to expand...

Got mine also, excellent packaging and communication via Fed Ex tracking :thup:


----------



## JV24601 (May 5, 2016)

My normal ball is ProV1x but I decided to get a dozen of the Pro Plus balls after reading some great reviews about them.

They came really quickly and the packaging and presentation is excellent. 
Everything about the ball is pretty classy but on the course is where you want it to be the best and for me, it wasn't. 
It feels softer than the ProV1x on impact so therefore feels a little nicer around the greens, but it travels considerably shorter than the ProV1x with my swing on it. 

I've got a few balls left but I've just changed back to my original and it feels much nicer, and my distance instantly came back.
Yet again, another dozen balls purchased and the same result.... nothing beats the ProV1x, or even comes close to it for that matter!


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just pulled the trigger on 60 of the new Vice Pro Plus 4-piece balls, *even had a cheeky bit of text added :thup:*

Click to expand...

K**b?


----------



## 3565 (May 5, 2016)

I gave up on Titleist years ago when they became soooo robbingly expensive and IMO not all that much. Went to Bridgestone, liked them and used them since. I've got the 5 dozen deal of Pro Plus and there just as good as Bridgestones and the robbers, and I don't find any difference in distance in fact if anything there a little longer on the irons and I ain't good enough to feel the difference between one premium ball to another.


----------



## Wabinez (May 6, 2016)

Still got all of mine, and not been able to use them yet as still losing my Pro V1s.

The comments of a ball being a club shorter do make me chuckle a bit though...I would say that would be very much strike induced.  Even Titleist reckon there is only a few yards between their 'Distance' ball and their 'Premium' ball


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Still got all of mine, and not been able to use them yet as still losing my Pro V1s.

The comments of a ball being a club shorter do make me chuckle a bit though...I would say that would be very much strike induced.  Even Titleist reckon there is only a few yards between their 'Distance' ball and their 'Premium' ball
		
Click to expand...

I agree, just played with mine for the first time and loved them, I know it's warmer and firmer but I was much longer than I have been off the tee, my irons were almost much of a muchness but a nicer feel but seemed to hold the green better than I'm used to, very nice feel off the putter face, all in all I'm very happy and pleased with them &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## JV24601 (May 6, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Still got all of mine, and not been able to use them yet as still losing my Pro V1s.

The comments of a ball being a club shorter do make me chuckle a bit though...I would say that would be very much strike induced.  Even Titleist reckon there is only a few yards between their 'Distance' ball and their 'Premium' ball
		
Click to expand...

Best thing to do to is on a good day (swing wise) test them. 
If you're lucky enough to have Track Man also then great. There is simply no comparison to the ProV1x for me. Consistently longer than the other balls I've used, including Wilson Staff FG Tour, Vice Pro Plus, Bridgestone Tour B330-S, Srixon Z Star and Callaway Chrome Soft. 

Continue to chuckle away though if you're not willing to accept that. 
Each to their own I say. I'm certain people will have a Callaway ball which they swear by and won't entertain a Titleist, and that's great for them as we're all different. 
Work out which is the best for you.


----------



## Wabinez (May 6, 2016)

JV24601 said:



			Best thing to do to is on a good day (swing wise) test them. 
If you're lucky enough to have Track Man also then great. There is simply no comparison to the ProV1x for me. Consistently longer than the other balls I've used, including Wilson Staff FG Tour, Vice Pro Plus, Bridgestone Tour B330-S, Srixon Z Star and Callaway Chrome Soft. 
*
Continue to chuckle away* though if you're not willing to accept that. 
Each to their own I say. I'm certain people will have a Callaway ball which they swear by and won't entertain a Titleist, and that's great for them as we're all different. 
Work out which is the best for you.
		
Click to expand...

I shall, don't worry!  Distance isn't a major factor for me when choosing a ball.  Whatever feels good off the face of putter, wedges and irons (in that order) will head into the bag


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 9, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			I finally got round to trying one of my sample Pro Plus balls at the weekend. I'm sorry to say that I didn't like it at all. Have been patiently waiting for better weather, tee'd up on the first and caned it down the middle like a monster, was in fact very good off the driver. Unfortunately, it didn't fair so well for me off the irons or the putter, felt way too soft and didn't go anywhere near the distance I get from other three piece balls. Irons were a club short at least, and putts were markedly shorter, i.e. I had to hit it a lot harder, which made it a bit scary to play. I gave up after two holes and went back to the Bridgestone I had been playing previously. On Tuesday, I decided to give it another try, if only to be fair, but experienced the same issue, fires well off of my driver, but lousy off of my iron strikes. this time I went back to a ProVx which was as good off the driver, and way better off my irons.

Of course, I'll be the first to admit that it may all be down to me, fine with that, but I'll be sticking to balls that I know I can get on with.
		
Click to expand...

I still have two of these balls left, so decided to give one another try yesterday. Played the Bedfordshire, a fairly windy course on the side of a hill with a stiff 2 club breeze in the face. The Vice ball was a different performer...... or maybe I was a different performer..... Still great off the tee, but irons and putting were also good too. With the exception of one poor drive into the wind, the ball played the whole round really well, very happy with it indeed. Choices, choices.... do I persevere with these, or stick with the Wilson DX3 Urethane at Â£22 a dozen? Postponing decision until I've played out the last two....


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2016)

Played Saturday with Vice Pro and 77 , played Sunday with Prov 1x and shot 76 . Will be sticking with the Vice for now


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2016)

Shot 5 under handicap today with my Vice Pro +, a ball is not just for Christmas &#128540;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Carpfather1 (May 9, 2016)

Out of all of the vice balls which one would compare to the pro v1 /pro v1x ?


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2016)

Carpfather1 said:



			Out of all of the vice balls which one would compare to the pro v1 /pro v1x ?
		
Click to expand...

On the website , Pro is Prov1 and Pro Plus is Prov 1x


----------



## Carpfather1 (May 9, 2016)

Just looked .I might order a trial pack and try them against my normal prov1x


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			On the website , Pro is Prov1 and Pro Plus is Prov 1x
		
Click to expand...

I gave a 4 handicapper who is a Pro V1x stalwart one of my Pro+ balls and he is seriously wavering, he was hugely impressed with it :thup: 

I might buy another 60 and start punting them out in Â£8 sleeves or Â£29 dozens to make a few bob


----------



## simplyme (May 10, 2016)

Do they not give you the option of ordering 3 balls? I would like to try the Pro Plus model but can only see the option of 12 balls. 6 f which I don't wish to try


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

simplyme said:



			Do they not give you the option of ordering 3 balls? I would like to try the Pro Plus model but can only see the option of 12 balls. 6 f which I don't wish to try 

Click to expand...

I think the smallest order is a selection pack so you can try 4 different sleeves from the range.  They come from Munich so I can't see a 3-ball sleeve being a viable option for them to post or for customers to pay the postage costs!

Buy a dozen, they'd be pretty easy to move on without losing a penny with so many fanboys on here :thup:


----------



## Snelly (May 12, 2016)

I tried Vice today.  First tee - brand new ball - big cut out of bounds into some lucky chap's garden.

Oh dear.  

Second ball, identical.  

Hit two shots, lost two brand new Vice Pro Shooters. 


I am unsure at this stage how the ball performs as it wasn't enough of a proper test. However, I can say with certainly that Mizuno balls which I also tried today, are long off the tee but very clicky off the putter and when chipping. They are okay but I wouldn't buy them and prefer Callaway Chrome Soft.

I used the Mizuno for the remaining 17 holes, got 34 points (albeit off 6) and took the money in the fiddle.  

It was very windy so not easy but gloriously sunny and a joy to be on the course.


----------



## 3565 (May 12, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I tried Vice today.  First tee - brand new ball - big cut out of bounds into some lucky chap's garden.

Oh dear.  

Second ball, identical.  

Hit two shots, lost two brand new Vice Pro Shooters. 


I am unsure at this stage how the ball performs as it wasn't enough of a proper test. However, I can say with certainly that Mizuno balls which I also tried today, are long off the tee but very clicky off the putter and when chipping. They are okay but I wouldn't buy them and prefer Callaway Chrome Soft.

I used the Mizuno for the remaining 17 holes, got 34 points (albeit off 6) and took the money in the fiddle.  

It was very windy so not easy but gloriously sunny and a joy to be on the course.
		
Click to expand...

so what's your own named balls like, have you tried them?


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I tried Vice today.  First tee - brand new ball - big cut out of bounds into some lucky chap's garden.
Oh dear.  
Second ball, identical.  
Hit two shots, lost two brand new Vice Pro Shooters.
		
Click to expand...

Does the pro there give lessons Geezer???
Sounds like you need one....


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2016)

3565 said:



			so what's your own named balls like, have you tried them?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't understand the question.


----------



## USER1999 (May 13, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Sorry, I don't understand the question.
		
Click to expand...

I think a company named Snell make balls? 

Could be wrong though, usually am.


----------



## 3565 (May 13, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I think a company named Snell make balls? 

Could be wrong though, usually am.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct on this occasion Murph. Snell golf balls. Not sure how good they are.


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2016)

3565 said:



			You are correct on this occasion Murph. Snell golf balls. Not sure how good they are.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a similar business model to Vice. They won't ship to anywhere except USA and Canada though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2016)

I really fancy trying Vice balls but think the logo looks naff. Is it just me that thinks this?  :mmm:


----------



## 3565 (May 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I really fancy trying Vice balls but think the logo looks naff. Is it just me that thinks this?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Really don't care if it does, I don't have to worry about anyone playing my ball as they'll look twice cos it's out of the ordinary, and the best bit is it's as good as the ProV and not over inflated in its pricing either unlike the ProV.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I really fancy trying Vice balls but think the logo looks naff. Is it just me that thinks this?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Just you..

If the ball feels great off your woods, irons & putter, who cares what the logo looks like :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just you..
		
Click to expand...

No it's not.
I think it looks naff too.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No it's not.
I think it looks naff too.
		
Click to expand...

Speaks volumes


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2016)

I think the Pro Shooter logo looks great. It is a .357 Magnum - what's not to like?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 14, 2016)

Still persevering with my last two Pro Plus. Was quite windy last night (circa 20mph according to BBC), was very impressed with the ball driving into the wind, very little loss of distance and no slice/ fade. Perhaps I was swinging particularly well last night, I don't know, but the ball certainly flew well. The only downside, after 4 rounds with it, it is a distinctly off white colour now, despite cleaning before driving. Looks like it's been nestling the woods for a few months..... Got one more left before I have to decide on a new purchase.... These or the Wilson DX3 Urethane.


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			The only downside, after 4 rounds with it, it is a distinctly off white colour now
		
Click to expand...

If you've held onto it for 4 rounds, I'd buy a couple of hundred more.


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			If you've held onto it for 4 rounds, I'd buy a couple of hundred more.
		
Click to expand...

I've only used the 1 and only ball I've taken out the sleeve so far for 4 rounds also, it's tried on occasions to escape and hide but there's no hiding place on my course I don't know about, I just have to keep them dry and away from the river and ponds, even the Fish can't retrieve those &#129300;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've only used the 1 and only ball I've taken out the sleeve so far for 4 rounds also, it's tried on occasions to escape and hide but there's no hiding place on my course I don't know about, I just have to keep them dry and away from the river and ponds, even the Fish can't retrieve those &#63764;&#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Just to remind you that there were no ponds or rivers on the 1st at Woburn


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just to remind you that there were no ponds or rivers on the 1st at Woburn


Click to expand...

Or the 15th when I lost it in the afternoon. 

Never liked anything in yellow anyway &#128540;


----------



## 3565 (May 22, 2016)

Tried the Vice leather glove I bought a while back tonight for the first time, very impressed. Feels just like any other quality leather glove but it's a bit longer in the wrist.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			The only downside, after 4 rounds with it, it is a distinctly off white colour now, despite cleaning before driving. Looks like it's been nestling the woods for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

I lost my 1st ball on Friday very early in the round after a good handful of rounds but I did notice how creamy looking it had become when I get a couple of balls out on the practice putting green, it didn't change it's performance in any way but I can tell you that it definitely doesn't float!

My 2nd ball lasted both rounds on Saturday & Sunday with much better results than my previous rounds, even picking up the spoils on Sunday, but again in just 2 rounds it does lose it's whiter than white look!  

To be honest I don't really care about this minor fading of colour, the ball feels great around the green with delicate chips and putts and that's more important to me than it turning slightly off white.


----------



## Jates12 (May 23, 2016)

Ive been noticing recently that they do scuff pretty quickly, thats probably down to having the grooves on my wedges sharpened but thats similar with all premium balls. Still love the Pro & Pro+ from Vice.


----------



## Snelly (May 25, 2016)

I have now played two full rounds with a Vice Shooter ball so here is my verdict. * They are excellent.  *

They are as long as anything else I have played with off the tee, feel good off the club face with full shots and are a very nice ball to pitch with from 100 yards in. 

The biggest surprise to me though was how they are to chip with.  Very soft, lots of control and they land well.  I hit four high lob wedges from the fringe of the green and all finished close bar one which was a flier from a fluffy lie anyway.   One of the best balls I have played with recently for chipping feel I would say.

Lovely to putt with too.

To me, they feel just like a Pro V1.  They are also noticeably softer around the greens than the Callaway Chrome Soft that I have been using recently.

I am very impressed with them and the next time I buy some, I will place a large order to benefit from the volume discount.

*Vice golf balls - highly recommended.* :thup:


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I have now played two full rounds with a Vice Shooter ball so here is my verdict. * They are excellent.  *

They are as long as anything else I have played with off the tee, feel good off the club face with full shots and are a very nice ball to pitch with from 100 yards in. 

The biggest surprise to me though was how they are to chip with.  Very soft, lots of control and they land well.  I hit four high lob wedges from the fringe of the green and all finished close bar one which was a flier from a fluffy lie anyway.   One of the best balls I have played with recently for chipping feel I would say.

Lovely to putt with too.

To me, they feel just like a Pro V1.  They are also noticeably softer around the greens than the Callaway Chrome Soft that I have been using recently.

I am very impressed with them and the next time I buy some, I will place a large order to benefit from the volume discount.

*Vice golf balls - highly recommended.* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to say "we told you so" but .................&#128516;


----------



## Wabinez (May 29, 2016)

Got 2 dozen Pro (I think...might be 1 dozen and 3 sleeves) available to sell on if anyone is interested...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Got 2 dozen Pro (I think...might be 1 dozen and 3 sleeves) available to sell on if anyone is interested...
		
Click to expand...

Drop me a pm with a price....


----------



## harpo_72 (May 29, 2016)

I played with a vice pro some kindly soul left for me on the course. I preceded to birdie the first two holes and miss a few birdie putts on the next five before suffering a double bogey, bogey finish. The ball felt heavy or solid. Driving distance was comparable if not better that chrome soft. Shots with scoring clubs were controlled and there is a consistent amount of spin. Putting was good the ball rolls well, and face feedback was good. Don't ask me how but I achieved a 260 yard 7 wood - 60 yards beyond the intended point on a par 5 and in the front bunker, which still has me scratching my head. 
Managed to talk a chap in work to share a 60 batch ... 30 balls should see me out for the season &#129300;


----------



## Wabinez (May 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Drop me a pm with a price....
		
Click to expand...

Will do.  I will check what I have in boxes, plus unused in my bag, and let you know a price


----------



## Snelly (May 30, 2016)

If you can't get on with Vice balls, it's you, not the balls.. 

They are absolutely brilliant. Fact.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

Snelly said:



			If you can't get on with Vice balls, it's you, not the balls.. 

They are absolutely brilliant. Fact.
		
Click to expand...



 :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got a hole in one with one of mine so they must be OK.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

What is the difference between the Vice Pro and the Vice Pro Plus please? Thx


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			What is the difference between the Vice Pro and the Vice Pro Plus please? Thx
		
Click to expand...

I think the Pro Plus launches lower.  Same difference as Pro V1 / V1X


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm getting close to a restock of the Pro Plus - super ball for the money


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm getting close to a restock of the Pro Plus - super ball for the money
		
Click to expand...


Sounds about right from this review thx:

http://www.clubupgolf.com/2016/02/21/review-vice-pro-vice-pro-plus-golf-balls/


Pro Plus not clicky is it?


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Sounds about right from this review thx:

http://www.clubupgolf.com/2016/02/21/review-vice-pro-vice-pro-plus-golf-balls/


Pro Plus not clicky is it?
		
Click to expand...

You didn't hear mine click at Beau did you, you may have heard the whoosh past your drives though :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			You didn't hear mine click at Beau did you, you may have heard the whoosh past your drives though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Yep, your second or third shots were well passed my drives..... 

Na, did not sound clicky, just something in that review that kind alluded to that but did not say it.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 14, 2016)

Can anyone explain - are the Vice Pro Shooter, Pro Neon and Flamingo all just the same as the 'normal' Pro ball with different logos or colours?

I just played a big event in Ireland with quite a few German players - they almost all used the Vice balls.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Can anyone explain - are the Vice Pro Shooter, Pro Neon and Flamingo all just the same as the 'normal' Pro ball with different logos or colours?

I just played a big event in Ireland with quite a few German players - they almost all used the Vice balls.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, all variants of the Pro ball.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Pro Plus not clicky is it?
		
Click to expand...

not as far as I'm concerned, I really can't feel, or see, any difference with a Prov


----------



## Lump (Jun 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			not as far as I'm concerned, I really can't feel, or see, any difference with a Prov
		
Click to expand...

All depends on the SS. I've tried all balls in the Vice range. Not one feels or plays better than a Prov1x for my SS.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Pro Plus not clicky is it?
		
Click to expand...

I cannot vouch for the Pro Plus but the Pro is absolutely not clicky.  I have chipped in three times with a Vice ball in the last two weeks. Lovely to chip with. 

I have ordered another batch of them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I cannot vouch for the Pro Plus but the Pro is absolutely not clicky.  I have chipped in three times with a Vice ball in the last two weeks. Lovely to chip with. 

I have ordered another batch of them.
		
Click to expand...


I am pretty sold on the idea. Just not sure if I should get the pro or the plus. Going to order 60 so just doing my due diligence. When made you go with the pro over the plus Snelly?


----------



## Snelly (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I am pretty sold on the idea. Just not sure if I should get the pro or the plus. Going to order 60 so just doing my due diligence. When made you go with the pro over the plus Snelly?
		
Click to expand...

My decision to order the Pro Shooter was entirely based on the fact that it had a picture of a .357 Magnum revolver on it.  

I have subsequently ordered standard Pro Plus ones as anything to keep the ball lower, even just a little, is really welcome.  Did think about neon green ones and still may order a dozen.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice, Pro Plus for me I think... #YOTA?


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I am pretty sold on the idea. Just not sure if I should get the pro or the plus. Going to order 60 so just doing my due diligence. When made you go with the pro over the plus Snelly?
		
Click to expand...

I like them Alex, really nice to chip with, nice off the putter and not clicky at all. Ive gone back to the pro from the pro+ as im finding them a little longer off the tee :/ that could be me though...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			I like them Alex, really nice to chip with, nice off the putter and not clicky at all. Ive gone back to the pro from the pro+ as im finding them a little longer off the tee :/ that could be me though...
		
Click to expand...


Nope, interestingly the review I posted above agrees with you and says they think the Pro is a little longer than the Plus but that that Plus is better round the green.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Nope, interestingly the review I posted above agrees with you and says they think the Pro is a little longer than the Plus but that that Plus is better round the green.
		
Click to expand...

If anything its pretty minimal around the greens I would say mate, the difference that is


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			If anything its pretty minimal around the greens I would say mate, the difference that is
		
Click to expand...

The distance gap must be pretty minimal too though right?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			I like them Alex, really nice to chip with, nice off the putter and not clicky at all. Ive gone back to the pro from the pro+ as im finding them a little longer off the tee :/ that could be me though...
		
Click to expand...

How much longer are you finding them? I use TM TPx but at my age every yard matters, do you think I would benefit?


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			How much longer are you finding them? I use TM TPx but at my age every yard matters, do you think I would benefit?
		
Click to expand...

Its probably about 5-10 yards but i dont lose any feel around the green.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Its probably about 5-10 yards but i dont lose any feel around the green.
		
Click to expand...


Ouch, I hope you are wrong! 5-10 yards is HUGE. Titleist recon there is 3 yards between its cheapest and most expensive balls.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ouch, I hope you are wrong! 5-10 yards is HUGE. Titleist recon there is 3 yards between its cheapest and most expensive balls.
		
Click to expand...

As i Said alex its probably me/conditions but it was a noticeable distance. with more testing it would probably be closer to 2-3.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Its probably about 5-10 yards but i dont lose any feel around the green.
		
Click to expand...

I hit one the other day and it only went 17 yards.
They're crap.


----------



## brendy (Jun 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I hit one the other day and it only went 17 yards.
They're crap.
		
Click to expand...

Was it still in the box?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2016)

brendy said:



			Was it still in the box? 

Click to expand...

Ouch:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I hit one the other day and it only went 17 yards.
They're crap.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully they don't do yellow ones &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm still very happy with mine and I can't see me moving away from them, I'm sure those that are finding the odd 1 here and there which I casually deposit at golf courses up & down the country are hopefully finding them a good find, maybe I could go on commission for creating new Vice business :smirk:


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 3, 2016)

I found a Vice Pro, well the chap I was playing with did and dropped it into the rough again not knowing what it was - I picked it up of course!

if you look at the outer skin and dimples it has a quality ball feel to it, putts and chips very similarly to pro v1's and TM tour preferred. 

Very nice ball IMO.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I found a Vice Pro, well the chap I was playing with did and dropped it into the rough again not knowing what it was - I picked it up of course!

if you look at the outer skin and dimples it has a quality ball feel to it, putts and chips very similarly to pro v1's and TM tour preferred. 

Very nice ball IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Ye when Robin handed me his you could immediately tell it was a quality product. Apart from some shabby hashtag


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 3, 2016)

All the good players are trying them I've heard......


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye when Robin handed me his you could immediately tell it was a quality product. Apart from some shabby hashtag
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2016)

Fish said:





View attachment 20085

Click to expand...

And talking of that... I just want to order 60 of these, added my initials and they charge a huge amount extra for this? Is that right? For some reason I thought they were personalized them for free?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thy have special offers from time to time when you get it free. 



Alex1975 said:



			And talking of that... I just want to order 60 of these, added my initials and they charge a huge amount extra for this? Is that right? For some reason I thought they were personalized them for free?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Thy have special offers from time to time when you get it free.
		
Click to expand...

Oh OK thanks, I shall keep my eyes open for a deal.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh OK thanks, I shall keep my eyes open for a deal.
		
Click to expand...

Mine cost me Â£135 for 60 personalised delivered, which I was very happy with as that was on a par with AD333 Tour but these are a much better ball imo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2016)

I've bought a doz Pro Plus which is the ProV1x equivalent and I used one today. 5 birdies, moderately pleased with it


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

A member at our place is some sort of agent for Vice, he gets 10% extra balls for any orders placed through him.

I haven't taken the leap yet because I have a large stock of v1's


----------



## Snelly (Jul 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I've bought a doz Pro Plus which is the ProV1x equivalent and I used one today. 5 birdies, moderately pleased with it   

Click to expand...

Good aren't they?  I am using the Pro Plus (with Snelly written on them) and think they are excellent.  An eagle and 3 birdies the other night.  Although I did leave a Vice ball in the gorse on our 18th too!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2016)

There was a guy on Vice's Facebook page last night comparing a Vice Pro to feeling and playing like a Pinnacle... 
Had to laugh.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			There was a guy on Vice's Facebook page last night comparing a Vice Pro to feeling and playing like a Pinnacle... 
Had to laugh.
		
Click to expand...

but i wasn't on facebook last night


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I've bought a doz Pro Plus which is the ProV1x equivalent and I used one today. 5 birdies, moderately pleased with it   

Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			Good aren't they?  I am using the Pro Plus (with Snelly written on them) and think they are excellent.  An eagle and 3 birdies the other night.  Although I did leave a Vice ball in the gorse on our 18th too!
		
Click to expand...


I use the Pro Plus ball too but I get much more value from mine as I rarely get a birdie or an eagle!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2016)

Was surprised to find two Vice tour balls on the practice ground in almost perfect Nick. Snaffled them to use tomorrow and see what the fuss is all about. Also found some virtually new Pro V's so someone has a lot of good balls to hit these and leave them out there. Looking forward to seeing these Vice balls in action given the huge following they have in certain quarters on here


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was surprised to find two Vice tour balls on the practice ground in almost perfect Nick. Snaffled them to use tomorrow and see what the fuss is all about. Also found some virtually new Pro V's so someone has a lot of good balls to hit these and leave them out there. Looking forward to seeing these Vice balls in action given the huge following they have in certain quarters on here
		
Click to expand...

Would it not be better to take a lesson? :lol:


----------



## 3565 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nothing to do with the balls but I bought their umbrella. Very nice and sturdy, got similar internal structure to The Blunt umbrellas.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2016)

3565 said:



			Nothing to do with the balls but I bought their umbrella. Very nice and sturdy, got similar internal structure to The Blunt umbrellas.
		
Click to expand...

I think all their stuff is pretty good. Got myself a glove when first realised and now don't buy anything else. 

Towells are a good size too. Have a great secretion of caps, but my heads not made for em!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2016)

Had 9 holes this morning before playing a society away day so decided to use the Vice Ball that D4S gave me to try

Looks - has a bit of a duller look about them , a bit off white and the vice symbol just looks weird

Driving - with the driver it gave a feeling that you were hitting a harder ball , didn't notice any drop or increase in distance 

Irons - felt ok , gave a deeper this sound when I hit it that just didn't sound right 

Chipping - just couldn't get on with it at all , felt like I was chipping with a sponge ball - just couldn't get a crisp contact that I felt comfortable with 

Putting - same with the chipping , ball just felt soft coming off the face 

After finished 9 holes the ball looked like it was a good couple weeks old 

Happy that I gave one a go but won't be going out to buy any


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2016)

Which ball type was that Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2016)

Crow said:



			Which ball type was that Phil?
		
Click to expand...

The plus one


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2016)

I tried a plus one, and my wedges shredded it. A bit like a balata. I quite liked it, but can't see it lasting. The way I lose balls, I still might buy some though.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 21, 2016)

Essentially they are rubbish.....,.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 21, 2016)

I used a Vice Pro at Glenbervie tonight. Was impressed with it, also managed 2 birdies and an eagle. Should have had 3 more birdies if I could putt


----------



## 3565 (Jul 22, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think all their stuff is pretty good. Got myself a glove when first realised and now don't buy anything else. 

Towells are a good size too. Have a great secretion of caps, but my heads not made for em!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I bought a towel to cos it looks different. I wear caps but I'm unsure at mo with theirs even tho you can shape the peak to how you like. Got 3 gloves as well and really like them, very soft leather. 

It has to be me!!?? I wouldn't be able to tell from one premium ball to another and distinguish any difference. In fact in a blind test I don't think many of us would know?


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Essentially they are rubbish.....,.
		
Click to expand...

A big like most, if not all your posts then &#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			A big like most, if not all your posts then &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Top man! Never seen a positive or informative post yet


----------



## Snelly (Jul 25, 2016)

Had a couple of decent rounds with a Vice Pro Plus this weekend; +5 and +2. Didn't lose a ball and still in great nick.  Excellent to chip and putt with and long off the tee. I also had a bit of chipping practice comparing it with a Pro V1x and very similar indeed - certainly can get both close to the hole with a soft feel off the face of a wedge. 

I haven't experienced any deterioration to the cover from wedge shots so far but my swing with an iron is more of a sweep than a chop which may be a factor? 

Those saying that they are rubbish are either trying to be provocative, a bit thick or unable to discern a decent ball from a lump of coal.  Probably a mixture of all three given the general quality of their other submissions.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Had a couple of decent rounds with a Vice Pro Plus this weekend; +5 and +2. Didn't lose a ball and still in great nick.  Excellent to chip and putt with and long off the tee. I also had a bit of chipping practice comparing it with a Pro V1x and very similar indeed - certainly can get both close to the hole with a soft feel off the face of a wedge. 

I haven't experienced any deterioration to the cover from wedge shots so far but my swing with an iron is more of a sweep than a chop which may be a factor? 

Those saying that they are rubbish are either trying to be provocative, a bit thick or unable to discern a decent ball from a lump of coal.  Probably a mixture of all three given the general quality of their other submissions.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, my short game inside 100 yards and especially around the greens has improved dramatically since using the Vice ball, great feel off the wedges and the putter, my up & down ratio is very good in comparison to my handicap, just need to sort my long game out a bit and at least another decent cut will come before the seasons finished :thup:

Mine do get a bit duller after 2-3 rounds, but then most people on here would be happy with a ball lasting that long anyway


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Couldn't agree more, my short game *inside 100 yards and especially around the greens has improved dramatically since using the Vice ball, great feel off the wedges and the putter, my up & down ratio is very good in comparison to my handicap, just need to sort my long game out* a bit and at least another decent cut will come before the seasons finished :thup:

Mine do get a bit duller after 2-3 rounds, but then most people on here would be happy with a ball lasting that long anyway 

Click to expand...

Surely if you're attributing your increased short game skill to the ball, the ball should be at fault for the long game too? Excessive spin of bad shots maybe?

i like the vice, it's all I play. But I still think that most of amateurs scoring is down to their respective skill sets. Some always keep it in play, others have a good short game etc, the ball is the last factor to really change their game.

that said, the games as much in our heads as anything else. So as long as people believe what they say re balls then that's what matters most.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



*Surely if you're attributing your increased short game skill to the ball, the ball should be at fault for the long game too?* Excessive spin of bad shots maybe?

i like the vice, it's all I play. But I still think that most of amateurs scoring is down to their respective skill sets. Some always keep it in play, others have a good short game etc, the ball is the last factor to really change their game.

that said, the games as much in our heads as anything else. So as long as people believe what they say re balls then that's what matters most.
		
Click to expand...

No, I've had a major change to my swing which is affecting my drives off the tee more than my general iron play, it hasn't had much if any effect on my wedge play.  

I accept confidence is a huge thing, and where it's most needed in my game is when I miss the greens and need those delicate and committed chips that give me a good opportunity of a single putt and making par, I have no issues with those or bunkers, but if I can combine that confidence and get this new swing and the change in it's set-up more ingrained there's a few more cuts to come this season.  

The ball may be 1 small cog in the great wheel to make things work, but if it's 1 less thing to worry about and gives me huge amounts of confidence when it matters, then it's the right ball for me :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			No, I've had a major change to my swing which is affecting my drives off the tee more than my general iron play, it hasn't had much if any effect on my wedge play.  

I accept confidence is a huge thing, and where it's most needed in my game is when I miss the greens and need those delicate and committed chips that give me a good opportunity of a single putt and making par, I have no issues with those or bunkers, but if I can combine that confidence and get this new swing and the change in it's set-up more ingrained there's a few more cuts to come this season.  

*The ball may be 1 small cog in the great wheel to make things work, but if it's 1 less thing to worry about and gives me huge amounts of confidence when it matters, then it's the right ball for me *:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agree completely!

i just need Vice to release ball with an internal gps to find my drives!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Agree completely!

i just need Vice to release ball with an internal gps to find my drives!
		
Click to expand...


Your that long hu?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Your that long hu?
		
Click to expand...

I meant more lost In the rough! Not all forumites have to hit forum distances!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I meant more lost In the rough! Not all forumites have to hit forum distances!
		
Click to expand...


I knew what you meant


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bleeding trouble maker!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2016)

Loving my Pro Plus's, only downside is they do go a bit off colour after 2 or 3 rounds.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Loving my Pro Plus's, only downside is they do go a bit off colour after 2 or 3 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Even more so after hitting several trees!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Even more so after hitting several trees!
		
Click to expand...

Play more links golf mate  :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Did some keep ups with a wedge and performed a few carpet putts so literally my first thoughts. A little clickier than my Bridgestone B330 RXS but that is a huge result as it makes the insert on my putter feel less soft.


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 29, 2016)

Ordered 12 Pro Plus. Feeling optimistic about them. Will be comparing them to TM TPx and really hoping for an improvement. The price difference is great but I want to feel a difference in them.

I'd also love if they started doing a shooter Pro Plus.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			Ordered 12 Pro Plus. Feeling optimistic about them. Will be comparing them to TM TPx and really hoping for an improvement. The price difference is great but I want to feel a difference in them.

I'd also love if they started doing a shooter Pro Plus.
		
Click to expand...


TM TP is a good ball, not sure these will be better? Will as good be good enough?


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			TM TP is a good ball, not sure these will be better? Will as good be good enough?
		
Click to expand...

It is a good ball, I mean an improvement to me. Maybe feels a bit better on and around the greens. I actually feel like I would like a harder feeling ball on the green but that has the same spin on wedge shots. Might be asking too much.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			It is a good ball, I mean an improvement to me. Maybe feels a bit better on and around the greens. I actually feel like I would like a harder feeling ball on the green but that has the same spin on wedge shots. Might be asking too much.
		
Click to expand...


You know what, maybe not, provided this thing spins and I believe it does.. I do kind it a little harder feeling off the putter so far and I a review I put in here the other week kinda says the same.

Lets see.


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			You know what, maybe not, provided this thing spins and I believe it does.. I do kind it a little harder feeling off the putter so far and I a review I put in here the other week kinda says the same.

Lets see.
		
Click to expand...

I can only hope! If it reduces scores in some way, that would be brilliant.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			I can only hope! *If it reduces scores in some way*, that would be brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to say that's more than the ball can do....


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I'm going to have to say that's more than the ball can do....
		
Click to expand...

Unless for some reason it feels better to me and that gives me more confidence which leads to better strokes.
It's all about the confidence for me. If changing a ball does that then great.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			Mine do get a bit duller after 2-3 rounds
		
Click to expand...

So does your head.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			Unless for some reason it feels better to me and that gives me more confidence which leads to better strokes.
It's all about the confidence for me. If changing a ball does that then great.
		
Click to expand...


100%


----------



## jamielaing (Aug 3, 2016)

My Vice Pro+ arrived on Monday so they got 10 holes last night as a tester. At first I didn't like them, especially after the losing the first hit!

My initial observations-

The balls bounce. Like really bounce high. Noticeably more than any other ball I've played.

They are long. Getting huge distance off these. I hit a 3 iron at one point and dropped a Pro V1 for comparison. I felt I struck the Pro V1 better and it was 20 yards behind the Vice.

They don't seem to spin. Now the greens were rock hard and fast but there was just no stopping these balls. The Pro V1 wasn't getting much check but there was some compared to the Vice ball.

Putting wise it felt 'clicky' as people have said but that didn't bother me one bit. Putting with this ball was good generally.

It's durable, 10 holes of play and I can't distinguish it from the other balls that haven't been hit.

Jury's out on these, I will keep trying them for a few rounds before I come to a decision. I do feel like they may just be distance balls though.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2016)

A premium ball? Mmmmm, on a par with an AD333 Tour is my honest opinion of these.

I've gone back to Z STAR it perfoms best for my game.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 3, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			My Vice Pro+ arrived on Monday so they got 10 holes last night as a tester. At first I didn't like them, especially after the losing the first hit!

My initial observations-

The balls bounce. Like really bounce high. Noticeably more than any other ball I've played.

They are long. Getting huge distance off these. I hit a 3 iron at one point and dropped a Pro V1 for comparison. I felt I struck the Pro V1 better and it was 20 yards behind the Vice.

They don't seem to spin. Now the greens were rock hard and fast but there was just no stopping these balls. The Pro V1 wasn't getting much check but there was some compared to the Vice ball.

Putting wise it felt 'clicky' as people have said but that didn't bother me one bit. Putting with this ball was good generally.

It's durable, 10 holes of play and I can't distinguish it from the other balls that haven't been hit.

Jury's out on these, I will keep trying them for a few rounds before I come to a decision. I do feel like they may just be distance balls though.
		
Click to expand...


Interesting, keep us up to date please. I have 60 of them but have some Bridgestone and Pro Vs to lose first.


----------



## credman82 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have the Pro-Plus balls and can't tell the difference form Pro V1x, Top balls Good in the wind and great control round the greens. they drive incredibly well and the covers hold up well even on full wedge shots but still get loads of spin when you want. I will be buying more for next year.


----------



## simplyme (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok I have played 3 rounds with the pro plus now and I am converted. They are a few yards longer off the tee for me, stop just as well as the Pro V's and have faired quite well. Only downside is they seem to discolour a little quicker. 72 ordered


----------



## jamielaing (Aug 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting, keep us up to date please. I have 60 of them but have some Bridgestone and Pro Vs to lose first.
		
Click to expand...

My only issue at the moment is the spin. Although they are predictable (from 10 holes so far) which is good. I'll keep you updated. Again the greens were hard so that may have impacted. I was hoping for a few zipping back but we will see as things progress.


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 3, 2016)

Using the Vice Pro at the moment and find it a decent ball especially if you buy in numbers.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2016)

Some conflicting reports about.  

Some hold their colour, others don't.  
Some spin as much as a pro v, others not close. 


Looks like I will have to order to find out for myself.


----------



## jamielaing (Aug 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Some conflicting reports about.  

Some hold their colour, others don't.  
Some spin as much as a pro v, others not close. 


Looks like I will have to order to find out for myself.
		
Click to expand...

Worth trying definitely. I played a medal with them last night. From watching others playing the greens are ridiculously hard so this might explain the lack of spin. No one was getting stop last night.

The balls are consistent, durable, go a long way, nice to putt with. I think I may be coming around...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

Vice balls can't be all that.
I spent more time looking for the bloody things at Gainsborough than any other make.
And the colour fade made them almost impossible to find.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Vice balls can't be all that.
I spent more time looking for the bloody things at Gainsborough than any other make.
And the colour fade made them almost impossible to find.


Click to expand...

Ah, but they were always found though!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ah, but they were always found though!
		
Click to expand...

True. But not always by the knob that hit it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			True. But not always by the knob that hit it.


Click to expand...

The benefit of collective searching!


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Vice balls can't be all that.
I spent more time looking for the bloody things at Gainsborough than any other make.
And the colour fade made them almost impossible to find.


Click to expand...

I only left 2 out there, it was all a cunning marketing plan requested by Vice for us to allow other people to find and use them and then go onto to buy them


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 14, 2016)

How often do they do deals on these?


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 14, 2016)

Only deal I've seen so far is buy 5 dozen and get a dozen free. But that was at Christmas time last year. 

Love the balls and picked up a brolly (v good quality) and towel last time I was on site.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 14, 2016)

happyhacker said:



			Only deal I've seen so far is buy 5 dozen and get a dozen free. But that was at Christmas time last year. 

*Love the balls and picked up a brolly (v good quality) and towel last time I was on site.*

Click to expand...

*
*
Yep I got brolly, towel and 3 gloves.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 15, 2016)

3565 said:



			[/B]
Yep I got brolly, towel and 3 gloves.
		
Click to expand...

I got the cap.  In the Vice Squad now!


----------



## 3565 (Aug 15, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I got the cap.  In the Vice Squad now!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite decided on the caps yet. They look good but I hate the adjustable plastic clip on the back to change the size.


----------



## jamielaing (Aug 16, 2016)

I previously promised an updated review of these balls having had a bit of time to use them. I've used the pro plus for bounce and medals and so far these may now be the ball of choice.

They are longer (although strangely it seems to be certain clubs- 3 iron has gained something like 20 yards while other irons have stayed the same). This makes absolutely no sense and if I was reading this comment I would call it bull however that is my findings. Other clubs have gained approx 5-10 yards. The upshot being I am using the same club but swinging slower and smoother which is helping my game.

Putting wise I like them although I don't know that others would. They are firmer and clicky feeling but I like the roll of them. My putting woes are documented here but that's most definitely me not the ball. Although I have decided a new putter will cure all!

Chipping- these balls are consistent here. You can judge it well knowing how the ball will react.

Full shots- I'm hitting them well, they fly well, they land consistently. I don't like the sound as they are hit though. Every shot sounds mishit.

Gripes- I lose them! 

My only Gripes with this ball is that they don't seem to spin that much. The greens are bone dry at the minute so that may be the cause however I do feel I was getting more before. 

I love the branding and next order I will be getting the towel, agree with the above regarding the hat, I'd have one now if it wasn't for the snap back.  I do think that you should be able to get the discount if buying a selection (few dozen pro, few dozen pro plus) and I'd like to see the flamingo, shooter etc in the pro plus version. I also think the selection box is a bit of a con as most 'better players' won't want to try the drive and tour balls.

I'd like to try the pro, see if it spins more.

Overall I think they are good compared to the tour preferred x I was using. I'm not sure they are better however I'm going to stick with them for a mass order and then take my judgement.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2016)

I ordered 6 doz Pro Plus last night as I'm out of premium balls, they should last me a month!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I ordered 6 doz Pro Plus last night as I'm out of premium balls, they should last me a month!
		
Click to expand...


Not planning on playing much during September then Chris????


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Not planning on playing much during September then Chris????
		
Click to expand...

It'd be longer if you came as an official ball searcher!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know if any Vice ball owners are interested, but I happened to mention about Vice balls "discolouring" on their Facebook page and have been told that if anybody contacts them to let them know what the problem is and if they are concerned about it, they will look into reimbursement
https://www.facebook.com/#!/vicegolf/?fref=nf


----------



## Grieve14 (Aug 16, 2016)

Without searching the whole thread, what are the gloves like? decent fit? true to other manufacturers sizes? hows the wear/stretch?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I don't know if any Vice ball owners are interested, but I happened to mention about Vice balls "discolouring" on their Facebook page and have been told that if anybody contacts them to let them know what the problem is and if they are concerned about it, they will look into reimbursement
https://www.facebook.com/#!/vicegolf/?fref=nf

Click to expand...

I think mine discoloured more at Gainsborough due to the sheer number of trees I walloped, an hour on the range on return soon sorted that!


----------



## 3565 (Aug 16, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Without searching the whole thread, what are the gloves like? decent fit? true to other manufacturers sizes? hows the wear/stretch?
		
Click to expand...

They are as good as any on the market. Just as soft, wear well, and are longer in the cuff which I like.  I take a small and don't seem to stretch much, but I don't wear them consecutive rounds as I alternate.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 17, 2016)

I find they go too far and don't float!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2016)

Captainron said:



			I find they go too far and don't float!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it does save a lot of searching time though :thup:


----------



## Grieve14 (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone else having issues adding things to the basket and clicking checkout? <Mine tells me i have nothing in my basket on both Chrome and IE


----------



## turkish (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anybody have any discount codes for Vice for printing logos? I previously bought a load with free printing but they want 79p a ball so it's proving quite costly for the dozen boxes i'm looking at buying.


----------



## dougajmcdonald (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought three gloves with my last set of balls and love them. Great fit and classic looking. 

I normally buy a M/L in the ping or footjoys and the vice ones fit the same imo


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2016)

dougajmcdonald said:



			I bought three gloves with my last set of balls and love them. Great fit and classic looking. 

I normally buy a M/L in the ping or footjoys and the vice ones fit the same imo
		
Click to expand...

Another bug thumbs up for their gloves from me, fits much better than anything I have tried before, is really comfortable and also very stylish. At my last lesson my pro even commented on how good it looked, I offered him to try it on and he was really impressed too, he hit a few balls with it on too.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 9, 2017)

Am ready to place another order for Vice Pro+ balls.  After a few months of use, I can definitively say they are as good as any ball I've played. Really excellent. 

I am certainly going to order some gloves too this time and also, really like the the look of their new games of bag.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Just been on the website for the first time. Very impressed. Has anyone got a review of the gloves or bags?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Just been on the website for the first time. Very impressed. Has anyone got a review of the gloves or bags?
		
Click to expand...

I love the gloves. Soft feel, great grip, last well. The bags I'm sure will be great too. But as I have a perfectly good waterproof carry bag I'll be giving them a miss. Seriously tempted by em though.


----------



## Junior (Jan 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Am ready to place another order for Vice Pro+ balls.  After a few months of use, I can definitively say they are as good as any ball I've played. Really excellent. 

I am certainly going to order some gloves too this time and also, really like the the look of their new games of bag.
		
Click to expand...




BomberSRL said:



			Just been on the website for the first time. Very impressed. Has anyone got a review of the gloves or bags?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Snelly.....the Vice Pro + is as good as any premium ball. At Â£20 a box its a great deal.  

The gloves on the other hand......are even better.  Honestly, I don't think i'll use another brand of leather glove.  At Â£12.99 they are also cheaper than a lot of other offerings out there.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok, I'll make the change over from the Titleist Balls and Gloves I'm currently using!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 9, 2017)

I definitely like the Pro+ ball just slightly put off by the discolouration of them.

Oh.....and the naff logo as well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2017)

Definitely a big thumbs up for the gloves from me! They seem to fit me far better than anything else I have tried which is a big bonus


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

Junior said:



			Agree with Snelly.....the Vice Pro + is as good as any premium ball. At Â£20 a box its a great deal.  

The gloves on the other hand......are even better.  Honestly, I don't think i'll use another brand of leather glove.  At Â£12.99 they are also cheaper than a lot of other offerings out there.
		
Click to expand...


It would need to hit the shot for me for Â£12.99....


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			It would need to hit the shot for me for Â£12.99....
		
Click to expand...

 A little pricey, but similar price to other premium gloves. Orders 2 gloves and 12 of the Pro balls. See how I get on. Should last me until next week the way i'm playing off the tee.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			A little pricey, but similar price to other premium gloves. Orders 2 gloves and 12 of the Pro balls. See how I get on. Should last me until next week the way i'm playing off the tee.
		
Click to expand...


hehe yep, I have a 100 or so of these minus what I lost at Blackmoor.... I cant really review a ball that I lost so many of.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			hehe yep, I have a 100 or so of these minus what I lost at Blackmoor.... I cant really review a ball that I lost so many of. 

Click to expand...

Fancy selling a few on?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Fancy selling a few on?
		
Click to expand...


Guessing your looking to try them out before you buy?


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Guessing your looking to try them out before you buy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was on the checkout page then read this.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Yes, I was on the checkout page then read this.
		
Click to expand...

If you lived local I would happily give you some to try but I am probably not going to be packing them up and posting them.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			If you lived local I would happily give you some to try but I am probably not going to be packing them up and posting them.
		
Click to expand...

 Whereabouts are you? I am all over the country this next week. So something might work.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Whereabouts are you? I am all over the country this next week. So something might work.
		
Click to expand...


West Herts.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			West Herts.
		
Click to expand...

 Ah not coming anywhere near. Thanks anyway


----------



## azazel (Jan 9, 2017)

Am I missing something or do you need to bulk buy before making any significant saving over other premium balls? Almost Â£30 before postage for a dozen and I can get a dozen Pro Vs for Â£34.99 online so unless the balls are dramatically better then the logo alone is enough to put me off them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

azazel said:



			Am I missing something or do you need to bulk buy before making any significant saving over other premium balls? Almost Â£30 before postage for a dozen and I can get a dozen Pro Vs for Â£34.99 online so unless the balls are dramatically better then the logo alone is enough to put me off them.
		
Click to expand...


Correct


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

azazel said:



			Am I missing something or do you need to bulk buy before making any significant saving over other premium balls? Almost Â£30 before postage for a dozen and I can get a dozen Pro Vs for Â£34.99 online so unless the balls are dramatically better then the logo alone is enough to put me off them.
		
Click to expand...

I think my last order for 60 cost me Â£135 to my door and I had my own logo put on, so they cost me Â£27 per dozen for what I look upon as personalised ProV's.


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			for what I look upon as personalised ProV's.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I did the same with my M power hatchback, its a BMW, honestly.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

brendy said:



			Yup, I did the same with my M power hatchback, its a BMW, honestly.





Click to expand...


Why did you put the Ford Focus stuff on your BMW M car?


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

brendy said:



			Yup, I did the same with my M power hatchback, its a BMW, honestly.





Click to expand...

You can put a pig in a suit, but it'll still grunt &#128540;&#128521;


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			West Herts.
		
Click to expand...

Where in west herts are you, I would be interested in buying a few of these off you if you're willing?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Where in west herts are you, I would be interested in buying a few of these off you if you're willing?
		
Click to expand...


hehe, I am in Tring. I really am not looking to offload them but happy to part with a few if you would like to see how they perform.


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Why did you put the Ford Focus stuff on your BMW M car?
		
Click to expand...

The Ford badges took a little of the snobbery look offa it.


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			You can put a pig in a suit, but it'll still grunt &#128540;&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

True, especially in politics.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			hehe, I am in Tring. I really am not looking to offload them but happy to part with a few if you would like to see how they perform.
		
Click to expand...

Just have a rummage around in the rough at Blackmoor Steve, plenty to be found there   :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Just have a rummage around in the rough at Blackmoor Steve, plenty to be found there   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


True story...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yet another bit of great service from them. 

Emailed them after my bobble hat took a beating at RCP last week. Elastic seems to have given up, was ordering another but wanted to inform them of the issue. 

Free hat hat and glove now in the post.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 7, 2017)

Not shelled out for the balls yet, but another thumbs up for the gloves.

Fantastic fit and the best quality I've come across in that price range.


----------



## Scazza (Mar 7, 2017)

Placed my ball order for what I am hoping is the season ahead (60 Vice Pro Plus at Â£107.40) as well as a Glove, Towel and Cap.

Order arrived in a couple of days, excellent service and having use the balls in the past I know I am happy with the quality and feel. 

It pained me to fork out Â£107 in one hit for golf balls, but it beats paying Â£14 a sleeve for Pro Vs at my club.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 7, 2017)

Scazza said:



			Placed my ball order for what I am hoping is the season ahead (60 Vice Pro Plus at Â£107.40) as well as a Glove, Towel and Cap.

Order arrived in a couple of days, excellent service and having use the balls in the past I know I am happy with the quality and feel. 

It pained me to fork out Â£107 in one hit for golf balls, but it beats paying Â£14 a sleeve for Pro Vs at my club.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to be doing the same soon.  5 dozen for Â£107, plus Â£23 for personalisation with my name (saves a sharpie marker!).  That'll do donkey, that'll do.


----------



## Junior (Mar 7, 2017)

Really impressed with the Vice Pro Plus balls.  Just as good as any premium ball out there.  Another shout out for the gloves also.  Most comfortable I have ever worn.


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Can those that received/won any Vice balls at the Help for Heroes (Camberley Heath) drop me a PM on how they got on with them and what balls they were please, plus, also if you won the towels or any other Vice merchandise so I can send feedback to them, as I'll be contacting in the forthcoming months.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## m9wst (Mar 7, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			I'm going to be doing the same soon.  5 dozen for Â£107, plus Â£23 for personalisation with my name (saves a sharpie marker!).  That'll do donkey, that'll do.
		
Click to expand...

And 3 gloves, cheers


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 7, 2017)

m9wst said:



			And 3 gloves, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I will see what I can do for you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

Really tempted by the positive feedbacks on here. What is the minimum order as money is tight(ish) but really want to see what the fuss is about. Had one I found (for a few holes) and it seemed good


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really tempted by the positive feedbacks on here. What is the minimum order as money is tight(ish) but really want to see what the fuss is about. Had one I found (for a few holes) and it seemed good
		
Click to expand...

If you're talking balls, then it depends what you usually use. To purchase 12 of just one type isn't much cheaper than rivals. If you want to try all 4 types then you can buy a specialty pack which has 3 of each type and then go from there. Â£16 i think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

Just seen I can get a dozen Pro Plus for Â£30 which is still cheaper than Pro V, Z Stars or the new TM offering. Think I might get some once I get back playing. I hope everyone on here is right


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2017)

I have been playing with Vice gloves for the past four or five rounds and can confirm that they are absolutely excellent.  As good as any I have tried previously and only Â£12. 


Also had a look at the Vice golf bag range today - Â£259 for a carry bag.  Er, no thanks.


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 27, 2017)

One for those who are interested, Vice are doing 6 dozen for the price of 5 at the moment although only up until 29th June.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 27, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			One for those who are interested, Vice are doing 6 dozen for the price of 5 at the moment although only up until 29th June.
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered mine but I tried to be clever. Already had a code for a free sleeve so after getting the free dozen in my cart I then added the promo code for the extra three balls but unfortunately the free dozen disappeared. Had to get rid and start again.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 27, 2017)

For anyone interested, there's a cheap dozen vice tour in the for sale section :thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 27, 2017)

It must just be me who thinks that these are dreadful, the yellow ball just looks nasty, like a Commando.

Not a ball for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			It must just be me who thinks that these are dreadful, the yellow ball just looks nasty, like a Commando.

Not a ball for me.
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine you going Commando Jacko


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2017)

I've now swayed away from these, not just because they can't/won't support our H4H Day anymore after supporting it well last year for the first time, but it's the hassle of ordering in bulk to get a half decent cost which I feel I can achieve without purchasing in bulk for the Srixon AD333 Tour of Callaway Chrome Soft which I think are in the same quality/performance bracket.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 28, 2017)

A word from the OP here. I'm still playing them & like them a lot. No better than some others but it's great to have a ball that hardly anyone else uses & having my own logo on makes it quit unique & easily identifiable. I've even had a couple found & handed back to me by people who know they're mine.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 28, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A word from the OP here. I'm still playing them & like them a lot. No better than some others but it's great to have a ball that hardly anyone else uses & having my own logo on makes it quit unique & easily identifiable. I've even had a couple found & handed back to me by people who know they're mine.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. I don't mind buying them in bulk as it's hardly a massive expense when compared to many golf outgoings. 

I like the fact that it's a little different. My girls weren't as impressed witht the red pro plus they ordered for Father's Day. They much preferred the flamingo!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've now swayed away from these, not just because they can't/won't support our H4H Day anymore after supporting it well last year for the first time, but it's the hassle of ordering in bulk to get a half decent cost which I feel I can achieve without purchasing in bulk for the Srixon AD333 Tour of *Callaway Chrome Soft* which I think are in the same quality/performance bracket.
		
Click to expand...

I quite fancy trying these. Where have you found them for Â£20 a box? Or are you happier paying. A little more for them than the Vice?


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2017)

Still on the Vice Pro Plus.  Only real difference is that after a few rounds they start to discolour probably a little worse than a pro-v or z-star.  They perform equally as well though.   Still the best glove I have ever had.....probably why they are out of stock.


----------



## _MH_ (Jun 28, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			One for those who are interested, Vice are doing 6 dozen for the price of 5 at the moment although only up until 29th June.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a code for this or does it happen automatically when you add them to the basket (which isn't happening for me)?

Think I'm going to plump for some Vice Drive while I try to up my game - not sure I'd get the benefit from any of the others at this point.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I quite fancy trying these. Where have you found them for Â£20 a box? Or are you happier paying. A little more for them than the Vice?
		
Click to expand...

give the Chrome Soft a go they are a decent ball. I switched to them after getting some free with my Epic driver. you wont get them for much less than Â£30 a dozen though


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 28, 2017)

_MH_ said:



			Is there a code for this or does it happen automatically when you add them to the basket (which isn't happening for me)?

Think I'm going to plump for some Vice Drive while I try to up my game - not sure I'd get the benefit from any of the others at this point.
		
Click to expand...

No code, the email said just add 5 dozen to your basket and another dozen will be added.

They are really responsive on Facebook if you are on there or failing that just email them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2017)

Finally gave the Pro+ a go. https://youtu.be/QDdKKBxgtCY

Very good ball and even though I don't normally play a 4 piece ball these played every bit as well as a Pro V or similar premium ball. I've ordered the tester set to see what ball in the range is best for me and then definitely going to get some Vice balls


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finally gave the Pro+ a go. https://youtu.be/QDdKKBxgtCY

Very good ball and even though I don't normally play a 4 piece ball these played every bit as well as a Pro V or similar premium ball. I've ordered the tester set to see what ball in the range is best for me and then definitely going to get some Vice balls
		
Click to expand...

I got a dozen Pro Soft balls to try. Only played 13 holes but they seem to come of the club really well. I got up in two on a par 5 when I hadn't even thought about being able to reach the green. Strange playing a matte ball.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

Found numerous pro plus balls lately,  up at close house
Seems a very decent ball,  nice feel,  softish ball,  I'd say every bit as good as a Z star or equivalent.
The discolouring of these would be the biggest concern,  or negative....


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 29, 2017)

Not convinced they fly as far as a Srixon or a TM etc.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 15, 2017)

I've been using the Pro Soft now for a few weeks & I'm sure that it's better for my 85 to 90 mph swingspeed. I can measure my driving pretty accurately against the people I play with regularly & there's little doubt that I'm hitting it, on average,  about 10 yards further. Iron shots seem to be longer too. On a few occasions I've seen my shots to the green finish on or over the back & I've had to recalibrate my distances.

The matt finish is different, although the balls seem to get shinier as you use them. 

Trouble is, I've got about 30 Pro Plus balls left & the same number of Drives, which I use in the winter. Anyone want to buy them? All of them have a distinctive logo!


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 7, 2017)

Do people still use these? Wondered what peopleâ€™s thoughts were in comparison to the the TP5. Especillay the Vice Pro Soft.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2017)

glynntaylor said:



			Do people still use these? Wondered what peopleâ€™s thoughts were in comparison to the the TP5. Especillay the Vice Pro Soft.
		
Click to expand...

i couldn't tell the difference between the vice pro soft, chrome soft and tp5.  especially in winter i think they'll all be similar


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2017)

Been using the Vice tour and very impressed. As good a 3 piece as I've used and easily a match for the AD333 tour


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 7, 2017)

There's an offer on just now where you can have a logo included on your ball for free. Minimum order one dozen.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been using the Vice tour and very impressed. As good a 3 piece as I've used and easily a match for the AD333 tour
		
Click to expand...

I liked the tour too. I like the pro soft most, but don't feel i really need it to be honest.

With the current deal on free logo stamps, i feel another purchase may be needed soon too.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 7, 2017)

glynntaylor said:



			Do people still use these? Wondered what peopleâ€™s thoughts were in comparison to the the TP5. Especillay the Vice Pro Soft.
		
Click to expand...

Been using the Vice Pro Plus for a while now and won't spend money on anything else tbh :thup:

Perform as well as any premium ball I've used over the last few years and, to me, feel nicer on chips and putts than ProV1x I used in the main previously.

Buying in bulk at Â£21 a box is a no brainer (especially if you get a few of you to order as shipping is a fiver flat fee).


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 8, 2017)

Heard a rumour Santa is getting me 5 dozen for Christmas....


----------

